# oshogatsu



## cristina friz

Hola a todos,

Alguien sabe que signfica ochogatsu ?  

La verdad no se que idioma es , pero aparece en una carta de una persona que tiene contactos con Japon.

Jamás había visto esa palabra, la carta dice : gracias por el apoyo durante el período que estuvimos en ochogatsu...  

Si alguien sabe, por favor ayudenme a salir de la duda.
gracias


----------



## Flaminius

Hola Cristina,

I don't know Spanish, so I answer in English.

If it is a Japanese word, the proper pronunciation is _oshōgatsu_, which means new year.


----------



## cristina friz

Thanks a lot Flaminius.

I received the letter from a non native Japanese, but we works a lot with Japanese companies,  so maybe he made a mistake and wrote the word with C instead of S.

But I understand now, thanks for you help !


----------



## Aoyama

> maybe he made a mistake and wrote the word with C instead of S


He surely did ... He may also have made a mistake in the sentence where he used the word _oshogatsu_. What was the sentence ?


----------



## cristina friz

Well, the letter only made reference to Oshogatsu, and I was surprised because for me it was a new word which I had never seen. But the sentence was in spanish:

Gracias por su apoyo durante el período que estuvimos en oshogatsu.

At the beggining I thought it was the name of some place in the world.. I was really lost but now it is clear the meaning for me . Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Aoyama

> Gracias por su apoyo durante el período que estuvimos en oshogatsu.


My Spanish has its limits , I guess it means "thank you for your support during the period of oshogatsu that we are in" = during the end of the year.
Oshogatsu is normally used for the very beginning of the year. I would say that your friend should have better used the word _nenmatsu_ (year end, end of the year)
Gracias por su apoyo durante el período que estuvimos en este nenmatsu.
Not really a mistake though ...


----------



## cristina friz

Thanks a lot Aoyama , I love to learn new words even in other languages


----------



## Aoyama

El que aprende una nueva lengua, adquiere una nueva alma  .


----------



## Cereth

Oshogatsu es simplemente el día primero de enero en Japón (el año nuevo)
en este día se dice la frase= akemashite omedetou gozaimasu que es el equivalente a feliz año nuevo en español.
tambien se dice "shogatsu" en japonés suelen escribir la letra "o" como sinónimo de respeto... así el famoso vino de arroz japonés "sake" se convierte en "osake" (con respeto)....
bienvenida al foro!


----------



## cheshire

> Oshogatsu es simplemente el día primero de enero en Japón (el año nuevo)


Precisamente no es eso, sino shogatsu es el primer mes del anno.  Se imagine especialmente 1, 2, 3 enero.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Estoy de acuerdo con Cheshire.


----------

